# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Linea negra

## iva1602

Je li vam nakon poroda ostala ona crta duž trbuha? meni je ostala,inače sam bijele puti i sad mi je ta crta tamna i proteže se duž cijelog trbuha,preko pupka i ne izgleda baš lijepo. postoji li način da je nekako malo uklonim ili će nestat s vremenom sama od sebe?

izgleda ko da sam potegnula crtu kremom za samotamnjenje   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

Nestace vremenom. Do naredne trudnoce...  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

meni nije nestala ni 13 mjeseci nakon poroda, ali se izgubila u ovoj trudnoci. 

ali jedno 6 mjeseci nakon prvog poroda su me napale "trudnicke" fleke, na brkovima, nosu... pita me jucer sestra u trudnickoj na pregledu "jeste vi uvijek tako.. zuckasti?" :/

----------


## fegusti

a imaš i ovdje iskustava...
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=linea+negra

----------


## kristina_zg

trbuh je kolko tolko splasnuo no ona me ne napušta  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ja ju nisam imala ni u jednoj trudnoći   :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

> Ja ju nisam imala ni u jednoj trudnoći


hhehehe ja ju primijetila tek poslije poroda kad se trbuh smanjio  :Laughing:

----------


## bzara

meni se u prvoj trudnoći pojavila u 12.tjednu, a nestala je tek 6 mjeseci nakon poroda! u ovoj trudnoći uopće se još nije pojavila, a evo sada je 16.tjedan! baš me zanima kada će se pojaviti i da li će se uopće pojaviti ovaj put!

----------


## Ivani

*kristina_zg* ni ja ne bi da mi nije muž rekao   :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

> *kristina_zg* ni ja ne bi da mi nije muž rekao


  :Laughing:

----------


## Hobita

Za koji dan će Rokov prvi rodjendan, a linea je još uvijek tu.   :Smile:

----------


## Ivani

kažu da je normalno do godine dana nakon poroda  :?

----------


## jurisnik

meni je splasnula 5-6 mjeseci nakon poroda

----------

